# Transition from invisible fence to e-collar



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never had an electric fence but I found the bark collar (dog self-conditions) to be an excellent introduction to the ecollar. Dog collar conditions himself and I don't have anything to do with it. 
I would think a dog used to an electric fence may have trouble with en route force during field training but perhaps with good early basics this isn't an issue. Search on RTF I know I have read similar threads on this topic.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I used a bark collar with my first golden and it didn't work, so I assumed they just were ineffective. That same dog was started on the invisible fence at about 4 months of age without an issue. I never did an e-collar back then with that dog. One day this last winter I was with a small field training group. We were all complete novices. We had to walk quite a distance to train so we tied the dogs to a fence while we worked them one by one. One boy barked and barked. We were stumped on what to do to make him stop. Finally we hit the quick nip on his ecollar and told him quiet. He completely stopped barking. It was amazing. He had only been trained on the ecollar for recall, nothing else. So it would make sense that bark collar would work well with an ecollar.


----------

